# nistertaltrails



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

hallo wollte mal wissen wer sich in den nistertaltrails so rum treibt.ich komme aus windeck und fahre öfter dort ,im allgemeinen fahre ich immer richtung rlp,da ich auch bei der wsg fahre.da ist zwar am we immer viel los mit wanderen aber dort gibt es ohne ende wege.ich würde auch interresierten einige strecken zeigen.


----------



## Weizenbiker (23. November 2005)

Hallo

was meinst du denn mit Nistertaltrails?

Nistertal ist ein Ort, nähe Hachenburg/Bad Marienberg. Es gibt da schöne Berge, scheint mir aber weit weg von Windeck.

Oder meinst du das "Nister Tal", so zwischen Wissen und Limbach. Da gibt es geile Stücke, letztendlich immer an der Nister auf und ab. Die Hauptwege sollte man z.B. Sonntag Nachmittags meiden, da die von Spaziergängern und Wanderern stark frequentiert werden ( z.B. um Kloster Marienstatt ). Aber an "verkehrsarmen" Tagen wunderschön.

Kennst du den Trail "Schöne Aussicht" von Brunken hinunter?

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2005)

ja,richtig das gesamtetal meine ich.aber zu weit von windeck ist es nicht, ca 40min brauche ich bis zur gokart bahn in eichelhardt,oder 30 min nach roth bei hamm.
ich kenne mich dort gut aus weil ich eine zeitlang für denn sv niedererbach gefahren bin.


----------



## Weizenbiker (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

wie fährst du denn von Windeck aus?

Ich plane für das nächste Jahr unsere Vereinstour und nach dem Stärken in Alt-Windeck soll es dann nach Hause Wissen/Betzdorf gehen. Radweg wollte ich nicht fahren und der Weg sollte nicht mehr so schwer sein ( Ende einer 2-Tages Tour ).

Wenn du da eine interessante Strecke kennst, wäre ich interessiert. Wir könnten uns im Frühjahr mal gerne in Windeck treffen und dann losfahren. So ab Wissen aufwärts beginnt dann unser Heimrevier.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2005)

wie meinst du das mit kein radweg? mit welchen rädern seit ihr unterwegs,und ab wann ist zu scher


----------



## Weizenbiker (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich meinte den Sieg-Radweg siegaufwärts, den finde ich nicht so spannend.

Was ist schwer, gute Frage. Erfahrungsgemäß haben zum Ende einer Mehrtages-Tour immer ein paar Leute Probleme ( nämlich die mit schlechter Kondition ). Deswegen wird ein langsameres Tempo angeschlagen und die Strecke moderat gewählt. D.h. nicht zu viele Höhenmeter und keine Hammer-Trailpassagen. Panoramatour ist vielleicht der richtige Ausdruck für diesen Teil.
Und bei 20 Leuten braucht man immer Zeitreserven, falls was passiert.

Dafür suche ich einen schönen Weg von Windeck Richtung Wissen oder irgendwo an die Nister.

Wenn du aber darüberhinaus ein paar geile trails kennst, kann die mal im kleineren Kreis abfahren.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2005)

ja da hätte ich einige ideen, zwischen schladern und imhausen ist zwar nicht so viel, aber sonst geht schon einiges.teils auch mit einigen trails,meist abwährts.
z.b. schladern wasserfall, dann richtung mauel zur eisenbahnbrücke, siegweg bis ende rosbach, hoch nach obernau, trailabfahrt zum sportplatz imhausen, verkehrsberühigte straße nach geilhausen, trail zur auermühle.dann durchs mühlental bis freibad hamm, weiter durchs tal bis hoch nach bruchertseifen von dort runter ins nistertal nach nisterstein.


----------



## Weizenbiker (7. Dezember 2005)

Danke für die Tips,

kenne ich alles noch nicht - schaue ich mir auf der Karte mal an.

Hättest du Lust, im Frühjahr mal eine Tour zu führen ? Wäre interessant, das Nachbarrevier von einem Insider kennenzulernen.

Nisteraufwärts kenne ich auch ein paar schöne Ecken mit tollen trails, die nicht auf der Karte sind.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## deerk (7. Dezember 2005)

hi...

würde mich dann auch anschliessen 
also kenn mich auch recht gut aus in der ecke  hätte da auch noch paar sehr schöne trails in der gegend um hamm/sieg rum 

sind 1-2 trails bei die relativ ans eingemachte gehen ( technisch ) 

wäre doch mal was wenn man ein lustigen haufen biker zusammen bekommt 

und wenns passt sollte man sowas öfters machen !!! 

ride on 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2005)

warum sollen wir das frühjahr abwarten,man kann auch jetzt biken


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2005)

@deerk wo kommst du weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2005)

bei welchen verein fährst du eigentlich.
ski und freizeit betzdorf?


----------



## deerk (9. Dezember 2005)

ich komm aus fürthen also quasi hamm


----------



## Weizenbiker (9. Dezember 2005)

Richtig geraten.

Gehöre aber zur Oldie-Fraktion, die keine Rennen fährt. Aber auch die teilt sich in mehr oder weniger Verrückte und normale Tourenbiker.

Eine Pädchen-Tour rund um Hamm hört sich verlockend an.

Vor Weihnachten geht allerdings nix mehr, sind einfach zuviele andere Sachen. Und länger hell sollte es auch sein. Wenn im Februar/März schönes Wetter ist, bekäme ich schon eine Truppe von 6-8 Leuten zusammen, die gern deine trails runterjagen. Dank der Deutschen Bahn ist das ja alles kein Problem.

Also, bis bald mal.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## Ede (9. Dezember 2005)

Weizenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Dank der Deutschen Bahn ist das ja alles kein Problem
> [...]



Hallo Weizenbiker,

ich bitte um Nachhilfe:  

Von Koblenz...

...über Troisdorf (Sieg) braucht der Zug 2:35 h - eine Strecke

...über Limburg (schnell und gut ist da was anderes.. )) 2:39 h - eine Strecke

Hintergrund:
Ich habe vor, meinen Lieblingswanderweg (Wiedwanderweg komplett abzufahren. Dieser beginnt in Hachenburg.

Wie kommst Du denn zum Startort?


----------



## Weizenbiker (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Ede,

die Bahnstrecke, die ich meine, ist Siegen-Köln entlang der Sieg. Da liegen die im Thread diskutiuerten Ziele.

Koblenz ist mit der DB bescheiden zu erreichen. Da bleiben nur die beiden von dir genannten Varianten. Die Westerwaldquerbahn wurde ja vor längerer Zeit geschlossen. 

Eine Alternative könnte noch sein, von Limburg mit dem ICE bis Montabaur zu fahren. Dann wärst du zwar nicht in Hachenburg, aber könntest so ca. 20 km später auf den Wiedwanderweg stoßen. 

Ist dann zwar nicht original, aber du sparst dir die Bimmelbahn von Limburg nach Hachenburg. Und wenn du ein Hardcore-Racer bist, von Montabaur bis Hachenburg sind vielleicht 20 km Luftlinie.

Ist jetzt spontan aus dem Bauch, müßte man mal auf der Karte prüfen.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2006)

wir waren gestern im nistertal unterwegs,super sonnenschein und sau kalt,ist noch viel eis auf den wegen.wir waren auch auf der kartbahn in eichelhardt,dort kann man super tempotraining fahren,allerdings war auch hier alles vereist.aber trotzdem eine schöne tour 80 km 1200 hm,wenn wir das nächste mal fahren gib ich vorher hier bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizenbiker (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo

80 km bei dem Wetter - herzlichen Glückwunsch, stramme Leistung.

Wir kamen auf 35 km und das war genug bei der Kälte. Auf die doppelte Länge kommen wir bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen definitiv nicht. 2-3 Stunden reichen und das ist für mich schon am Limit.

Weizenbiker


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2006)

ich bin seit anfang november im formaufbau für die saison 06,von daher war das nicht so wild,bin momentan bei ca 10-12 std pro woche.
nächsten sonntag ist dann auch das erste rennen,darauf der samstag bin ich in dann kirchen bei einem volkslauf wo ich mit dem rad hinfahre.anfang februar ist dann der iceman in winterberg,da fahre ich auch jedes jahr (habe da auch schon gewonnen),also wie du siehst meine saison geht sehr früh los


----------



## BergFlo (23. Januar 2006)

Servus Burschen,

bin von Zeit zu Zeit auch dort in der Gegend (Hamm).
Wär deshalb auch sehr an interessanten Strecken dort interessiert.
Vorher war auch mal von einer Karte die Rede.
Könnt ihr mir da evtl eine empfehlen?

Danke scho mal.

viele Grüße aus dem Süden

Flo


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. März 2006)

Hi Bergfloh,

ich könnte dir eine Tour (ähnlich wie Moser  geben, oder du könntest auch an den Ausfahrten mit der MTB-AG teilnehmen.

Der Terminplan hängt im neuen Radgeschäft in Hamm aus. PUREVELO heißt das.

Gruß Michael Bonnekesel

P.S. Unter www.tune-frm-cup.de kannst du dich auch zur neuen Rennserie in der Region informieren und ggf. auch anmelden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2006)

sobald der :kotz: schnee weg ist, werde ich wieder öfter im nistertal unterwegs sein,ich werde mich dann vorher hier melden.
@bonne.schick mir mal denn monats plan der ag


----------



## BergFlo (9. März 2006)

@ Bonnekessel

Servus,

Also an so einer Tour hätt ich schon interesse.
Könntest Du mir die  evtl. Mailen?

MTB AG müßt i mir a mal anschaun - wenn i mal wieder oben bin.

Den Tune FRM Cup hab ich mir schon angeschaut, doch bin i leider dieses Jahr zu der Zeit wohl nicht in der Gegend. 
Letztes Jahr war ja recht gut in Hamm  

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2006)

es ist so weit.die tage werden länger, und das wetter läd ein zum biken.
ich werde in der nächsten zeit wieder öfter im raum wissen,nistertal und altenkirchen unterwegs sein. falls jemand mitfahren will hier melden.
morgen gehts aber erst zum eifel mosel cup.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2006)

war mal wieder eine super veranstaltung, halt eifel mosel cup. tolle strecke schöne trails,und schlamm.
am mittwoch werde ich in wissen im trimmwald 6 runden fahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2006)

war gestern auf der cup strecke in ak,steht jetzt fest wie sie ist.wird aber noch nicht freigegeben zum trainieren, da es sonst probleme geben könnte,falls jemand in der gegend rumfährt dann, bitte möglischst keine bremsspuren im wald.
morgen werde ich zusammen mit bonne auf der prachter strecke sein,auch hier gibts ein paar neue ecken

falls jemand interesse hat könnte man am samstag ein paar runden im wissener trimmwald drehen,schön ruhig-langsam,da ich sonntag ein rennen hab.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2006)

kann ja wohl nicht sein das es hier niemanden gibt der biket, ???
am samstag mache ich eine ruhige (technische) runde "ronde van hamm"
was ist mit den leuten die dort freeriden (neu panke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (6. April 2006)

hi,

also wenn du dich berghoch echt zügelst  
bin ich dabei aber muss bis 13.00 arbeiten 
wann willst du denn los ?

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2006)

ja, ist ok. am sonntag habe ich ein rennen,das heißt ich fahre am samstag mein bike ein, sag eine zeit.treffpunkt ist der alte shop. bist du der, der im letzten jahr den arm gebochen hatte.


----------



## deerk (7. April 2006)

ne das war mein kumpel  

also mir wäre lieber oben in hamm am shop dann können wir direkt um 13.00 
los gurken wo willst du denn her fahren ?


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. April 2006)

Wenn ich morgen nicht ins 7-Gebirge fahre, komme ich auch.


Wenn nicht seid lieb zum "TOTENKOPFDOWNHILL".

Ich denke Dirk, dass du die nicht kennst, da da keine Spuren außer meinen sind. Du kannst uns ja dann auch deine Zeigen.

Auf der Prachterstrecke obertes Gebot: keine Slides und Drifts bitte, damit wir nich doch noch Genehmigungsschwierigkeiten kriegen.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. April 2006)

ja,ok. 13 uhr in hamm. fahren wollte ich kurz auf der strecke in pracht, dann im tal von pracht und dann in denn auer wald. also nur ein paar km, knappe stunde.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2006)

schön war es, hat spaß gemacht. bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## deerk (8. April 2006)

yep feine sache heut ....  sollten wir mal öfters machen 

ride on 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Mai 2006)

morgen treffen wir uns wieder.
in hamm (sieg) beim shop PUREVELO.
um 13.00 uhr.
gefahren wird ins nistertal.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Mai 2006)

Tune-FRM-Cup: Preisgelderhöhung in der Herren und Damen Lizenzklasse!

Nur noch eine Woche bis zum Start der neuen MTB-Rennserie. Über 160 Cupanmeldungen liegen der Veranstaltergemeinschaft um Michael Bonnekessel vor und es ist wahrscheinlich, dass über 200 Biker in den verschiedenen Klassen um Preise und Ehre biken werden. "Sicher ist , dass wir das Preisgeld in der Gesamtwertung für die Frauen- und Herreneliteklasse erhöhen können. Um welche Betrag hängt aber davon ab, wie sich die Teilnehmerzahlen in diesen Klassen entwickeln," so Bonnekessel. Genaue Informationen werden demnächst auf www.tune-frm-cup.de veröffentlicht.

Außerdem gibt es auch noch ein Restkontingent von den exklusiven Armlingen. Also schnell anmelden und auch die Cupgebühr überweisen. Wer zuerst überweist, ...

Die ersten 4 Rennorte liegen übrigens zwischen Siegen und Bonn und sind von der A 45, A 3 und A 4 in weniger als 30 Minuten zu erreichen. Büchel liegt ja bekannter Weise an der Mosel. Dort findet tagsdarauf (8.10) auch ein MTB-Marathon statt.



Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

riegel sind unterwegs 
was ist mit sonntag


----------



## BergFlo (27. Mai 2006)

Servus Burschen,

bin die Woche vom 10. bis 17. Juni in Hamm/Sieg.
Vielleicht hat ja mal einer Zeit und Lust mir dort ein paar Strecken zu zeigen?

Grüße aus dem Südosten

Flo


----------



## deerk (28. Mai 2006)

Hi,

denk da lässt sich bestimmt was einrichten entweder do. oder sa. wenn wir uns immer um 13.00 uhr am laden treffen 


bis dahin 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2006)

Ich mache zur der zeit Pause,habe ich zumindest vor.Am 10. noch die DM und dann Ruhe,aber mal sehen,ich kenne mich ja.


----------



## BergFlo (29. Mai 2006)

Servus,

i freu mi über jeden neuen Weg den i dort bei euch kennenler


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2006)

@ deerk.  Heute hast du was verpasst, Betzdorf war wie klein Willingen.
Expo-Area 333 gemeldete Fahrer und ebenso viele Zuschauer. Alles Bestens. Morgen fahre ich mit dem Bonne seiner AG, komme mal kurz vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (6. Juni 2006)

hi,

ja geil !!! hat bonne mir eben schon erzählt 

find ich echt gut das es jetzt mal mtb mässig hier ein bisschen aufmerksamkeit gibt wir haben gute strecken und gute leute 

und das ist alles erst der anfang 

bin echt mal gespannt wenn der cup sich zu einer festen grösse entwickelt hat 

bis die tage 

ride on 
D.

P.s willingen war jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Juni 2006)

Es geht schon wieder los.
Samstag 13 Uhr Treffpunkt in hamm bei www.purevelo.de
Es geht durch die Trails in unser Umgebung


----------



## BergFlo (18. Juni 2006)

Servus Burschen,

bin wieder in der Heimat.

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern mit euch!  

Wenn i wieder mal oben bin, schau i wieder vorbei

bis dann

viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2006)

Ja fand ich auch. Guck mal mit Pracht am 22.7. 

Vielleicht geht es ja doch.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juni 2006)

Tune-FRM-Cup: Part III

Das MTB-Highlight zwischen Bonn und Siegen: Rennen, Expo, Grillabend und geführte Sonntagstour!

In Pracht-Wickhausen wird den verwöhnten Startern und Zuschauern des Tune-FRM-Cups wieder einiges geboten. Es haben sich Deutsche-, Europa- und Weltemeister angekündigt (Sewing, Jüngst, Meerschart, Becker). Neben Tune, FRM und German-A werden weitere namenhafte Aussteller auf der Expo-Area erwartet.

Bei der kostenlosen Verlosung können alle anwesenden Kinder unter 13 Jahren diesmal sogar 2 altersgerechte Jugend-MTB´s und 20 weitere tolle Preise gewinnen. Am McDonalds-Glücksrad kann dem Glück gegen eine geringe Gebühr auch nachgeholfen werden. Die Einnahmen am McDonaldsGlücksrad kommen dem 20 Monate alten an Krebs erkranktem Linus (Linus.jpg) und der Krebshilfe "Villa Kunterbunt" zu Gute.

Ab dem 2. Rennen des Tages wird versucht nach der Sprungschanze (Foto) eine "Radarkontrolle" durchzuführen (Topspeed zählt!) und am zweiten Anstieg folgt eine technische "Uphillwertung"(ohne Fuß abzusetzen). Hier locken zusätzliche Sachpreise für die Besten in diesen Sektoren, bzw. Geldpreise im Herreneliterennen.

Die Zuschauer werden durch Wegweiser zu unseren 3 Top-Spots der Strecke geleitet:

Die bekannte "Sprungsschanze" (2005-34.jpg) sorgte letztes Jahr schon für johlende Zuschauer.
Am "Wurzelsepp" soll eine Stimmung wie bei einer Bergetappe der Tour herrschen, bringt also Trommeln, Ratschen, "Bangs Bangs", Pfeifen usw. mit!!
Am "Weltende" (2005-08.jpg) sollten nicht nur die Zuschauer bereit stehen, sondern auch die Sanitäter. Das Weltende kann auch über einen "Chickenway" umfahren werden - Ullalala Schmidt sagt danke. Für diese Fahrer gilt dann aber am Ende des "Chickenways" die alte Vorfahrtsregel "rechts vor links"! Wir versuchen einen "Pappkameraden" an dieser Stelle aufzustellen.
Ein Fernseher für die Tourübertragung steht natürlich auch bereit(, aber nur wenn Ulle nicht wieder schwächelt!)!

Nach den Rennen klingt der Tag dann bei Grill und Bier aus. Endlich mal Zeit zum Reden ...und Krombacher vom Fass (besonders für Wolfgang "Casalla" Schmidt)

Damit sich Aufwand und Anreise auch lohnen, wird am Sonntag , tagsdarauf, eine gemütliche Tour angeboten. Michael Bonnekessel, Jörg Schmidt (FRM-Juniorteam) und Pierre Seibertz (FocusRacingteam) bieten sich als Tourguides an und führen die Interessierten über ihre Lieblingstrails. Interessierte mailen an [email protected]. Als Unterkünfte empfehlen wir unsere Unterkünfte "Waldhotel Imhäuser", "Kloster Marienthal" und ggf. "Landhaus Krombach", die preisgerechte Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten anbieten ( Die Auermühle und Alte Vogtei haben Betriebsferien).

Streckeninfos und Anfahrtshinweise folgen ... Euer Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juni 2006)

Tune-FRM-Cup: Part III

Das MTB-Highlight zwischen Bonn und Siegen: Rennen, Expo, Grillabend und geführte Sonntagstour!

In Pracht-Wickhausen wird den verwöhnten Startern und Zuschauern des Tune-FRM-Cups wieder einiges geboten. Es haben sich Deutsche-, Europa- und Weltemeister angekündigt (Sewing, Jüngst, Meerschart, Becker). Neben Tune, FRM und German-A werden weitere namenhafte Aussteller auf der Expo-Area erwartet.

Bei der kostenlosen Verlosung können alle anwesenden Kinder unter 13 Jahren diesmal sogar 2 altersgerechte Jugend-MTB´s und 20 weitere tolle Preise gewinnen. Am McDonalds-Glücksrad kann dem Glück gegen eine geringe Gebühr auch nachgeholfen werden. Die Einnahmen am McDonaldsGlücksrad kommen dem 20 Monate alten an Krebs erkranktem Linus und der Krebshilfe "Villa Kunterbunt" zu Gute.

Ab dem 2. Rennen des Tages wird versucht nach der Sprungschanze (Foto) eine "Radarkontrolle" durchzuführen (Topspeed zählt!) und am zweiten Anstieg folgt eine technische "Uphillwertung"(ohne Fuß abzusetzen). Hier locken zusätzliche Sachpreise für die Besten in diesen Sektoren, bzw. Geldpreise im Herreneliterennen.

Die Zuschauer werden durch Wegweiser zu unseren 3 Top-Spots der Strecke geleitet:

Die bekannte "Sprungsschanze" sorgte letztes Jahr schon für johlende Zuschauer.
Am "Wurzelsepp" soll eine Stimmung wie bei einer Bergetappe der Tour herrschen, bringt also Trommeln, Ratschen, "Bangs Bangs", Pfeifen usw. mit!!
Am "Weltende" sollten nicht nur die Zuschauer bereit stehen, sondern auch die Sanitäter. Das Weltende kann auch über einen "Chickenway" umfahren werden - Ullalala Schmidt sagt danke. Für diese Fahrer gilt dann aber am Ende des "Chickenways" die alte Vorfahrtsregel "rechts vor links"! Wir versuchen einen "Pappkameraden" an dieser Stelle aufzustellen.
Ein Fernseher für die Tourübertragung steht natürlich auch bereit(, aber nur wenn Ulle nicht wieder schwächelt!)!

Nach den Rennen klingt der Tag dann bei Grill und Bier aus. Endlich mal Zeit zum Reden ...und Krombacher vom Fass (besonders für Wolfgang "Casalla" Schmidt)

Damit sich Aufwand und Anreise auch lohnen, wird am Sonntag , tagsdarauf, eine gemütliche Tour angeboten. Michael Bonnekessel, Jörg Schmidt (FRM-Juniorteam) und Pierre Seibertz (FocusRacingteam) bieten sich als Tourguides an und führen die Interessierten über ihre Lieblingstrails. Interessierte mailen an [email protected]. Als Unterkünfte empfehlen wir unsere Unterkünfte "Waldhotel Imhäuser", "Kloster Marienthal" und ggf. "Landhaus Krombach", die preisgerechte Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten anbieten ( Die Auermühle und Alte Vogtei haben Betriebsferien).

Streckeninfos und Anfahrtshinweise folgen ... Euer Bonne


----------



## BergFlo (6. Juli 2006)

Servus Bonne und all die andern,

klingt scho verlockend die Beschreibung.

Aber leider leider - i kann definitiv ned kommen.

aber im September werd i euch mal wieder heimsuchen

viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2006)

Wie siehts aus, nächste Woche mal nach der Arbeit, was durch die gegend Radeln.
Ich schlage vor Treffen um 17.30 Uhr beim Purevelo Shop
Richtung Mariental,Nistertal,Rund um Hamm usw


----------



## Derk (27. August 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es einen durchgehenden Wanderweg im Nistertal von der Mündung in die Sieg bis zur Höhe der Quelle der Sieg. Falls ja, hat jemand eine mit MAgigMaps / Pop50 lesbare Datei davon und stellt sie mir zur Verfügung ?



Hintergrund meines Anliegens ist eine Westerwaldtour, die ich unternehmen will entlang Sieg,Nister,Wied,Rhein.

Gruß aus Köln
Derk


----------



## Ede (28. August 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es einen durchgehenden Wanderweg im Nistertal [...]
> 
> ...



Morgen!

Hauptwanderweg 4 oder WW1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergFlo (5. September 2006)

Servus beinand,

gilt noch Treffpunkt Do u Sa 13 Uhr vorm Shop in Hamm?
Oder hat sich das ganze inzwischen wieder verlaufen? 
Wäre nächste Woche wieder in der Gegend.

bis dann

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. September 2006)

Je nach Absprache fahren wir eigentlich regelmäßig.
Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. September 2006)

Ich habe dienstags um 15.30 AG da fahren wir Richtung Windeck. Kannst ja anrufen 02682/670949 am besten Montag gegen 21.00 Uhr.

Donnerstags ist die AG um 16.00, aber  da ist es wohl zu langssam für dich, da da auch kleine Kinder mitfahren

Am Samstag bin ich in Werdohl bei einem Rennen.


----------



## BergFlo (11. September 2006)

Servus,

muß mal eine Planung für morgen machen,
wenns mir ausgeht, ruf ich an.

Danke

Flo


----------



## BergFlo (12. September 2006)

@bonne

Servus,

also, wär ja gerne mitgefahren, aber wie so oft ist mir was dazwischen gekommen.
Paßt leider ned von der Zeit her.

Aber danke fürs Angebot!

...und ich war nicht zum letzten mal in der Gegend  

Flo


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. September 2006)

Schade 

Dann das nächste Mal

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2006)

Morgen durch Nistertal???
Danach nach Hamm aufs Volksfest, am Laden Purevelo gibts dann ein Bier Der Dirk hat wohl einen Stand dort.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Oktober 2006)

Bin heute mit dem Marcel durchs Nistertal.
Wie lange bleibt noch dieses Wetter ???
Dreisel über Imhausen Hamm ins Nistertal bis Heimborn dann Kleine Nister hoch bis Mörlen dann über Norken wieder ins Nistertal. Ab Nister wieder zurück bis kurz vor Wissen und über Hamm-Imhausen zurück nach Dreisel.
105 km 1500 Höhenmeter . 25 % Singeltrails. 
Beim nächsten mal gebe ich vorher Bescheid.


Marcel gehört jetzt zu dehnen die sagen können ich bin schon einen Hunderter gefahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Oktober 2006)

Samstag Purevelo Tour ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2006)

Ihr Schönwetter Fahrer. Keine Lust
Ich kann auch alleine


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Oktober 2006)

wenn zu Hause geduldet wird, bin ich dabei!!

Thomas hat einen neuen Downhill in der Hut angelegt


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. November 2006)

hi Bergfloh,
bist am 8.12 in unseren Gefilden?


----------



## BergFlo (16. November 2006)

Servus Bonne,

am 8.12. wohl nicht - vermute mal im Februar wieder.

Grüße aus dem Süden
Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. November 2006)

Schade. 
Dann machen wir im Februar noch eine Feier. Da muß sich aber jeder Verkleiden, Karneval .


----------



## BergFlo (23. Dezember 2006)

Servus Burschen,

wünsch euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest im Westerwald und a scho mal an guten Rutsch.

btw werd so am 7.2. wieder mal bei euch oben aufschlagen. Werweildauer ca. 1 Woche.

bis dann

viele Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2006)

BergFlo schrieb:


> Servus Burschen,
> 
> wünsch euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest im Westerwald und a scho mal an guten Rutsch.
> 
> ...


Wir bestell schon mal gutes Wetter !


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2007)

Am WE wirds eine Tour geben, es kommt aber aufs Wetter an an welchem Tag wir fahren. Freitag gibts Infos.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MTB in Windeck* 



Sonntag 11.00 Uhr in Imhausen an der Schule.
Mitfahren kann jeder das Tempo wird so 19 bis 20 im Schnitt sein, da auch Freerider dabei sind.
Es gibt nach 2/3 der Strecke einen kurzen Stop bei mir für Getränke, Kaffee und ein Stück Kuchen.
Fahren werden wir:
Imhausen Löschbachtal, Ohmbach-Hütte, Ohmbach-Trail, Herchen Bhf, Realschul-Trail, Appelhof-Trail, Philosophen-Trail, Hoppengarten-Trail, Dattenfeld-Camping-Trail, Siegberg-Trail, Schladern-Wasserfall, Der neue in Imhausen zum abschluß.
Je nach lust und Laune noch Basalt-Krater und Burg Windeck.
Man kann davon ausgehen das, das Wetter auf unser Seite ist.


----------



## BergFlo (30. Januar 2007)

Servus beinand,

werd euch ja nächste Woche mal wieder Heimsuchen.
Wie schaut´s denn Bikewettertechnisch so aus bei euch?
Lohnt sich´s, daß ich mein Bike mitbringe? (wenns no Platz hat im Auto)

Sodenn
Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2007)

*Natürlich lohnt es sich das Rad mit zunehmen   *
Mal sehen was am WE geht. Ab wann bist du im Lande.


----------



## BergFlo (31. Januar 2007)

Werd wohl am Mittwoch, den 7.02. bei euch aufschlagen.

Dann werd i mal versuchen, es no mit ins Auto zu pressen  

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2007)

*@ Bergflo *Hier ist unser Bevorzugtes Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3414004#post3414004

Hier planen, verabreden wir unsere Touren.
Am 08.02. können wir bei Michaels AG mitfahren 15.45 Uhr in Pracht.


----------



## BergFlo (5. Februar 2007)

Servus Pierre,

Danke für den Link - hatt ich bisher gar ned entdeckt.

Also am 08. wirds wohl bei mir nix werden, aber am WE hätt i sicher nix dagegen  

bis die Tage

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2007)

Ich bin am WE bei 2 Wettkämpfen.
Samstag Köln, Cross Rennen, hier gibts auch ein Hobby MTB Rennen, Sonntag Frankfurt, Cross Duathlon.
Was ist mit Freitag ???

Am WE wirds aber auch eine Tour geben.


----------



## BergFlo (5. Februar 2007)

Freitag könnt evtl. a was gehn, wird sich aber kurzfristig zeigen.

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub der *BergFlo *hat vergessen den Schnee in Bayern zu lassen.  
Das Wetter gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## BergFlo (8. Februar 2007)

Servus,

Aaaaalso wie ich gestern daheim losgefahren bin, war sonnenschein und kein Schnee! 
Schnee fing erst weiter oben an! 
Aber der Schnee gfallt mir a ned - zumindest ned zum Radelfahrn.

Na ja, mal abwarten.

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2007)

Heute 15.45 Pracht beim Edeka Markt.
Bonnes AG 
Ich fahr mal rüber, trotz Schnee .


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. März 2007)

Webmaster Dirk Petscheleit (www.roterblitz.de) und Malkmus-Timing haben soeben die Anmeldung zum Tune-FRM-Cup 2007 freigeschaltet. Eine Cupanmeldung für alle Rennorte ist 2007 nur online möglich! Tagesmeldungen für die Einzelrennen sind natürlich auch noch am Renntag gegen Nachgebühr möglich.

Vorteil für die Cupfahrer ist neben einem Cupsparpreis auch, dass sie ihre Startnummer behalten, wodurch die Warterei an der Startnummernausgabe sicher weiter eingeschränkt wird. Zusätzlich bekommen die Cupfahrer, die sich rechtzeitig anmelden, ihren Namen auf ihre Startnummer gedruckt. Anmeldung unter www.tune-frm-cup.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------

